# Group B Match # 2 | Denmark vs. Potugal



## tomsthomas (Jun 13, 2012)

Portugal vs. Denmark match starts at 12:00 AM GMT+8 

with this statistics, can we determine the winning of Portugal against its rival team Denmark?





More information about this two teams, 
possible lineups

DENMARK
Andersen
Jacobsen, Kjaer, Agger, S Poulsen
Zimling, Kvist
Rommedahl, Eriksen, Krohn-Dehli
Bendtner	

PORTUGAL
Rui Patricio
Pereira, Pepe, Alves, Coentrao 
Meireles, Veloso, Moutinho
Nani, Almeida, Ronaldo

Supporting details: 

for the fifth time after four years Denmark and Portugal will meet again I a competitive fight on Wednesday. This two teams have been drawn 

together and both qualify the 2010 world Cup and Euro 2012. Portugal was known for their qualifying through playoff while Denmark directly 

qualified for the finals from gaining more points






next playoff is between Germany and Netherlands, time: 2:45 AM GMT+8 @ 12BET

the question is which team are you going to place your bet and risk your money for winning? Denmark or Portugal?


----------



## markvighan (Jun 13, 2012)

Match from second stage in Group B of the tournament. Portugal vs Denmark may decide first team qualified from the group and / or the first team who go home. Netherlands lost surprising to Denmark 1-0 while Portugal lost to Germany 1-0. The two teams met in groups of qualifying tournament, each team winning at home: 3-1 for Portugal and that the second leg 2-1 to Denmark. For Portuguese is no alternative but victory if they want to stay in the race for the European title. Today I think we get a game where I expect Portuguese to be in charge, to score in the first half after the break and wait to make a hit on the counterattack. On the other Danes will try to keep the sheet clean and will defend playing at a draw. But I believe The Portuguese will be angry and I rate them to be able to win at 2 goals difference.
Source:Euro Betting


----------

